# I/O Schedulers & Governors Explained...



## jvc30

Can someone explain the difference in the governors and I/O Schedulers? noop VS deadline....ondemandX VS conservative VS smartassV2 VS interactivex ?

Thanks!


----------



## mcgleevn

Im no expert but ondemandX is a derivation of ondemand with a screen off profile built into the governor; same with interactive and interactiveX... 
Conservative gov doesnt jump up to higher freq as fast as ondemand or interactive; causing less battery usage...

I/O schedules, check out the last post in this thread:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=897541&page=2

like I said, I aint no 'xpert so do some google search homework and that may help lead you to your answer...


----------



## theMichael

for emmc devices i believe the order is sio> noop>deadline>vr>bfq>cfq
imoseyons dowsnt have sio so i opt for noop


----------

